# Cheap Tivo HD in great shape-Service transfer



## cjhansen2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello,

I just wanted to post a link to my Tivo that I have for sale. I loved having it but my cable provider (Time Warner-West Allis, WI) sucks, and that is putting it nicely. After dozens (I really am not kidding) of service calls I still had audio time outs every 20 seconds on some channels, and frequent audio pixellation. No more cable, no more Tivo.

It is auction number 120709896177 (just enter it in the search box on ebay or the link is below).

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...96177&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Anyways, the unit is as described in the auction, and like I mention, I still have service for one more month meaning I can do a service transfer to the next owner. The benefits are explained in the auction.

Thanks a lot,

Josh


----------

